# Strange Noise coming from the wheel



## Alin99 (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi,
Anyone have any idea what this noise might be?

It's coming from the front passenger wheel. I've looked around and don't see any oil leaks or anything obviously broken...

The noise gets louder and more frequent as the speed of the vehicle goes up, obviously. 

This is from a 04 Murano.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GT1xtnIAA9E


Thanks! 

Alin


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

My guess is the wheel bearing needs changing. Good luck.


----------

